

Mckinsey Quarterly: Economy shifting from producing prosperity to distributing - canadaduane

"The second economy will certainly be the engine of growth and the provider of prosperity for the rest of this century and beyond, but it may not provide jobs, so there may be prosperity without full access for many. This suggests to me that the main challenge of the economy is shifting from producing prosperity to distributing prosperity."<p>https://www.mckinseyquarterly.com/Strategy/Growth/The_second_economy_2853
======
canadaduane
Link:

[https://www.mckinseyquarterly.com/Strategy/Growth/The_second...](https://www.mckinseyquarterly.com/Strategy/Growth/The_second_economy_2853)

